# Stomach acid problems after long-term treatment for SIBO



## Sasha.Danielle (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm new hear. For over a year now I've been treating for SIBO. My treatment has included the following:
- FODMAPS diet

- Natural antibiotics (oregano oil, grapefruit seed extract, berberine, lauricidin etc.)
- HCL & digestive enzymes

- Probiotics, kefir, & kombucha

- NAC

- Vit C

- Selenium

- Herbs: milk thistle, dandelion, artichoke, Siberian Ginseng

My symptoms were neurological (confusion etc.), GERD, gastritis. I also have had a history with Candida. The Candida seems to be a relatively minor problem at this point. In terms of SIBO, I was never diagnosed, however, I'm pretty sure I have SIBO because after months of getting nowhere with antibacterials alone, I was only able to progress after I started the FODMAPS diet.

For about 8 months I was getting better and better. The neurological problems were much improved, and for a time the stomach problems were too. But around 6 moths ago, my stomach problems suddenly started getting progressively worse (even though other problems (neurological and digestive) were still improving. Then, about 1 month ago, the stomach symptoms just spiralled out of control. I started getting a tightening up and down my esophagus, burning in both burning in my stomach and esophagus, pain in my stomach, extreme panic, etc. The symptoms weren't just uncomfortable; they were terrifying. I was in the ER 4 times. I couldn't work. Finally, I was put on a PPI. This has ameliorated a lot of the stomach/esophagus symptoms, though I really don't want to be on this medication (my digestion is now poor and I can barely tolerate anything remotely acidic).

Has this happened to anybody else where once they started getting better their stomach became worse? This seems strange to me. I'm perhaps wondering if after a year with no fermentable foods, my gut flora is just too poor - because even though I'm taking lots of probiotics, I'm both not feeding them and also taking lots of antibacterials, so they may not be colonizing. Does this make sense to anyone? Should I start (slowly) introducing some moderate FODMAPS food at this point?

I would be thankful for any advice.

Best,
Sasha


----------

